# A Jet DC-650 Dust Collector???



## redpine

Folks-- 

I am just starting out, and I am currently in the market for just about everything. I have a shop and lots of tools (welder, grinders, saws, drills, etc.), but if it is specific to fine woodworking, I don't have it, yet . . . but will be trying to get it as soon as I can find/afford it. 

I am currently looking at buying a 20" planer and an 8" jointer. So, now I need a dust collector to handle these machines. 

I found a Jet DC-650 dust collector that is said to be like new for $125.00 firm. It is from the same guy who may be selling me his 8" jointer. 

So, is this a good dust collector??? Will it serve my needs in a small hobby-style woodworking shop that I am hoping to equip. Is that a fair price??? 

Thanks in advance for any feedback you might be about to offer. 

--redpine


----------



## dbhost

To say the least. No. Don't bother... For the $$ you are far better off buying a Harbor Freight 2HP DC...


----------



## BWSmith

red,in my pea brain there's a few different areas of concern......listed in no particular order.

>Metal grinding = water traps.Its the cheapest,cleanest by far,and in general....just works.And better yet....take the grinding outside.

>Welding....this is such a broad topic.Comparing Tig to say flux-core mig or shielded arc,well its night and day.You can practically Tig in your living rm.......Flux-core mig is just plain nasty and really should be done outdoors.We went w/Tig because of the small/thin factor.Yes,it was an expense.....but considering the above "cleanly'ness",it was WELL worth the effort.

>WWing equip...breaks down to chip size generally,and on a minor scale the velocity's that are needed for extraction.JMO but,large chips work well with cyclones because of large volume,lower velocity.....sanding(edge sanders and downdraft finishing tables)produces a much finer "dust" and needs to be cleared faster.So cyclones aren't quite as efficient.

>Clean shop air....this is a real benny in your general "well being".These are the ceiling units that honestly,alot of folks just make themselves.But the commercial units work great.Lets say you're doing general maint. on this or that pce of equip.You're blowing the dust out of a motor or sumthing........hit the switch for the clean air system and its amazing how fast the rm clears.They obviously work well in other areas(runing DC,these pick-up stray,lung clogging nasty's).

So if a person was to snag one of the cheaper....HF,possibly...std DC's as a start......it won't necessarily be "wasted" money down the rd if you find a need for larger cyclone unit.You can use them as dedicated units for sanding.....which,in theory should lesson requirements on the cyclone.All this sounds good,but I've found that every shop has juuuuust enough differences that it's a tough call.

One things for gauldang sure.......tools are good.Any money spent on certain sheet metal fabrication tools(bought on a,as needed basis)usually pay for themselves on basically,the first job.For instance....I can roll a 16G,"custom" exhaust port or fitting just about as fast as it takes to write this.Best of luck,BW


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck

I have a Delta 650 cfm.... IF you can afford a larger unit do that. Mine works OK. But just OK. If I did not have a blower on my planer I would over run my Delta. I make one heck of a mess when I use my radial saw. This one is OK, just remember as you grow you will out grow this unit quickly. Just barely enough cfm for your 8" jointer and not enough for your 20" planer. Even if hooked direct with very little hose.


----------



## redpine

Based on what you said, dbhost and Jr.Woodchuck, I am considering getting something larger. Harbor Freight has a 1550 cfm on sale for $189.99. That's only $65.00 more that this used 650 cfm dust collector. Thanks for that advice. 

BWSmith, thanks to you, too, for your feedback. Reading your reply proved two things: one, you are very knowledgeable about these things, and two, I am not. Hee Hee!!! I say that because you lost me in the bulk of all the knowledge you were giving me. Thanks for that . . . too bad I am too much of a beginner with these things to be able to benefit from it all. But either way, thanks a lot.

I would say this . . . I only want a dust collector to pull the wood chips and dust from my planer, jointer, and table saw (once I get these things) when I am working on a woodworking project. I would not be welding and so on at the same time as I would be "making wood chips" in some woodworking venture.

Thanks so much, BWSmith.

--redpine


----------



## troyd1976

redpine, about any ww mag has the HF dc cupons for 149.99.


----------



## redpine

troyd1976 said:


> redpine, about any ww mag has the HF dc cupons for 149.99.


troyd1976--

That is great information. I will have to see if I can get a hold of those coupons. I know little about Harbor Freight . . . I would know NOTHING about their coupons other than a friend of mine from New York was recently taking about how he had bought something at Harbor Freight using such coupons. Can those coupons be used with online ordering??? I don't have a Harbor Freight near my house.

Thanks for the advice. 

Is Harbor Freight stuff any good??? Their stuff is very inexpensive . . . it is hard to believe it's still good. But, I really don't have much experience with it. I'm just asking.

--Kurt


----------



## knotscott

Kurt - The HF stuff can be hit or miss in general, but the HF 2hp DC unit is pretty well regarded as being a good performer and an excellent bang for the buck. Keep in mind that most DC's have inflated (or at least unrealistic) CFM ratings...the HF is more realistically capable of 600-800CFM depending on how you hook it up, but it'll probably still outsuck the smaller Jet. The 2hp rating is also a little optimistic, being closer to a measurable 1.5hp, but still plenty capable. Add s/h or gas costs into the total cost for you.


----------



## Woodworkingkid

i have the hf 2 hp dc and it works realy well i was thinking about having it shipped but it was around 40 to have it shipped. you can also use a 20 percent off coupon


----------



## dbhost

I have had the HF 2HP DC for a couple of years, outfitted with a Wynn spun bond canister filter and it works great. Most woodworking magazines have coupons for this DC at $149.00 or so.... Include shipping in your costs, or going to get it of course...

Like was mentioned above, CFM ratings on almost all dust collectors are radically overstated. The HF DC pulls, depending on how it is hooked up, anywhere between 600 on the low side, to 1000 or so on the high side. 1550 CFM is just an out and out lie, but DC manufacturers are like politicians, they all lie...

What I have noticed about HF equipment, and I have a lot of it, is that generally speaking, they are fine, but need some fine tuning when you get them in your shop. Don't even consider using their bits or blades, as they are all junk... At least the ones I have tried... And some of their tools make me nervous, like the routers, actually, any of their hand held power tools scare me... 

To give you an idea of how confident I am in their stuff, I have the following.

14" band saw, with HF riser block kit. Modified with Grizzly tension release, HF link belt, cool blocks, and upgraded blades.
12x36 cast iron bed lathe
2HP dust collector. Modified with Wynn 35A canister filter, and 55 gallon Thien cyclone with 5" ports.
12" sliding compound miter saw. Modified with rubber adapter boot for shop vac hose dust collection, and Diablo blade. The stock blade is scary / dangerous. Don't bother trying it, just swap in a good blade and throw the OEM blade out.
Bench Top mortising machine. Modified with shop made table with T track, and HF T Track hold downs to replace the terribly designed HF mortiser hold down.
12 each 6,12,24, and 36" F style bar clamps
4 each 9" hardwood hand screw clamps.
9" quick release woodworkers bench vise (copy of the old Record 9" quick release vise). Back face modified via a metal file to flatten and square the face to get rid of some pretty bad racking problems...
Small and large black steel hole saw sets. Good for drilling one or two round holes per cup, and don't expect them to be perfect. I was cutting holes in Hardie Trim and didn't want to trash a good hole saw. These are utterly disposable.
2HP 8 gallon oil lubricated compressor
Framing Nailer
Finish Nailer
Pin Nailer
Stapler
Air line filter / regulator assembly
Air line quick disconnects
Blow guns, air chucks
Stud / wire / pipe sensor.
Moisture meter.
Push Blocks
Safety Glasses
Shooters Muffs
Evap O Rust
Countless casters
Sanding sponges

While not HF, my drill press came from Northern Tool, under their Northern Industrial name, and is virtually identical except in paint color to the HF 16 speed floor model drill press, and I have been mostly pleased with it (I don't care for the style chuck it has...)

If you go with HF, or actually any vendor, you will need to have a realistic expectation of what you are getting. For example take my sliding miter saw. I expected all the basics to be pretty solid, and they were, but to have to do some fine tuning, which I did. All of the angles / stops were way off. And the blade stinks. Now most OEM blades are pretty lousy, but the OEM HF blade takes this to a frightening whole new level. I was actually afraid of carbide tips flying off at high velocity. Just change it out with a decent blade and you are fine...

I go long winded this way to point back to the DC, mechanically everything is fine there. The impeller is a bit smallish, but not awful, and the HP rating is PEAK, not running HP. Running is more like 1.5 HP. And the dust bag is too porous to be truly effective at fine dust collection. Which is why I used a Wynn canister. In all fairness, those Wynn canisters aren't super cheap, but they ARE far less expensive than other canister upgrade options, and they are something I would add even to say a Delta 50-760. You can just add a 1 micron bag like I mentioned before, but the canister gives you far more surface area, which allows air to flow better, so you pick up a few CFMs there... Worth it to me anyway...


----------



## redpine

Good information, folks.

I am feeling a whole lot better about going with Harbor Freight after reading what you all had to say.

Thanks, everyone.

--redpine


----------

